# Kinesiology Tape - cheap placebo or useful aid?



## Shadow (21 Feb 2020)

A recent osteopathy visit recommended this stuff. Would be interested to hear all CC'ers opinions by those who have used it. And in relation to treating what.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2020)

Depends what you are using it for maybe?
I've had it applied to elbows to offload a buggered tendon, shoulder to relieve instability due to a tear and
on knee to offload fat pad under a maltracking kneecap
I think I had it for plantar fasciitis too!
Certainly won't harm unless you are allergic to the adhesive (as a friend of mine is), needs someone who knows what they are doing to apply too.
I'm not much of a believer in osteopathy however!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Feb 2020)

I'm a fan, although I do my own applications unless it's somehere I can't reach. Usually knee or ITB related but have done shoulder/neck elbows hands and wrists for various reasons.


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2020)

Had it on my knee, as advised by a professional physio some years ago following and unfortunate incident where I managed to hyper-extend the joint, ie, it bent the opposite way to that which God intended. I'm on the fence, as usual - I'm not entirely sure that it helped, although my recovery was reasonably quick.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Feb 2020)

I damaged my achilles tendon a few years ago & was advised ice packs & rest  but it didn't seem to help at all. Someone suggested tape & a local chemist I know had some free samples, so nothing to lose. Watched videos on youtube on how to apply & within 3 days I was right as rain & not had an issue since. Not had cause to use it again, but I would certainly give it a go


----------



## pawl (21 Feb 2020)

I’ve not had much success with the tape . Probably I am not using it correctly. For my knee I use an elastic knee support.I will have a look on U tube as I have a niglling problem wit my shoulder


----------

